# English Ivy Poisonous to Frogs?



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

I heard some where that english ivy is poisonous to the frogs? Is this true?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Don't forget: these frogs actually retain plant alkaloids and use them as a toxic defense. I doubt it's so much a problem for the frogs as it is for us.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Would be good to know...I have some in my wifes tank.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Not unless they eat it.


----------

